# My BMW E30 325i sport. Original.



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Photos were taken last night just before dusk.

Wash - CG Citrus
Wheels CG Blue rims
Glass - Auto Glym
QD - Megs, Zaino Z8 and Zym0l's FG!
Tyres- Zaino Z16


































































Thanks for looking


----------



## t_zetec (Feb 8, 2007)

Lovely e30 there mate.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

t_zetec said:


> Lovely e30 there mate.


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi, I love classic beemers. It's a great car mate.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks M3. Takes a lot of looking after


----------



## tochu (Apr 23, 2008)

Did you resprayed it? Or maybe this is orginal paint? 
If orginal - respect  
very nice car, in excellent condition


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

tochu said:


> Did you resprayed it? Or maybe this is orginal paint?
> If orginal - respect
> very nice car, in excellent condition


Thanks 

No it's had various panels re-sprayed. stone chips ect.


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)




----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Buzzsaw said:


>


:thumb:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Here are a few more of the Interior.


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Gorgeous


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks Buzzsaw. I'm about to get the camera out and take a few more photos


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Now that looks mint, 1 of the best looking cars imo


----------



## k3vin11 (Mar 10, 2008)

An absolute classic, lovely.


----------



## Jameshs (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks mint, nice e30


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks to all :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

At first I did wonder why you were driving around in an old beemer, then i realised it was a M, and cosmetically it's in fantastic condition, very nice job there


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Mother-Goose said:


> At first I did wonder why you were driving around in an old beemer, then i realised it was a M, and cosmetically it's in fantastic condition, very nice job there


Thank you. Yes it's nearly twenty years old now and also my daily drive. Hence the the big money spent on it.


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

My Dad had two of these when I was growing up! One was identical to yours in Dolphin Grey. This is an absolute credit to you! Will you ever sell it?


----------



## tmclssns (Dec 28, 2006)

Lovely classic!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

ABGT170 said:


> My Dad had two of these when I was growing up! One was identical to yours in Dolphin Grey. This is an absolute credit to you! Will you ever sell it?


Thanks for the compliment. :thumb:

I don't think so. It was one of those cars which I've always wanted ever since seeing one all those years ago. I've been offered silly money, but It's gone beyond that now. I just love it.


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

Timewarp! That's mint mate, fantastic finish on a lovely E30!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Slangwerks said:


> Timewarp! That's mint mate, fantastic finish on a lovely E30!


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Excellent stuff, love the look of these. Out of interest how much would a VGC one like yours be worth?


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Liverpool-Lad said:


> Excellent stuff, love the look of these. Out of interest how much would a VGC one like yours be worth?


Thanks.

Good ones are going for 3-4k. Minters are considerably more.
I saw one on piston Heads for 15k :doublesho very very low mileage though.

The problem is that good ones are hard to find now as the majority have been abused and/or modified.


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

M I N T ! 

Love it, a credit to you mate. :thumb:


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Fantastic condition, I'd say it was in the top ten cars in the Uk.

I can only think of a very small number that are comparable condition, and even less that are maintained in a way that suits the overall condition


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

stargazer said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Good ones are going for 3-4k. Minters are considerably more.
> I saw one on piston Heads for 15k :doublesho very very low mileage though.
> ...


They are def. the classics of the future, along with decent E34's

Cracking car :thumb:


----------



## ClubmanCJ (Mar 2, 2008)

Do the headlight wipers still work?


Awesome car!


----------



## cossiemen (Mar 6, 2006)

Very sweet ride you have there stargazer! 

I've already seen pictures from your wheels (dunno why but they look very familiar to me  ) in another topic but never from the whole car and i must admid, it's stunning.

Keep up the god work mate. :thumb:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

*Fat Audi 80* - Thanks :thumb:Labour of love :buffer:

*d6dph* - Thanks Dave :thumb:- It just goes to show all the hard work does really pay off, especially for the mileage I do as well :car:

*drive 'n' shine* - Thanks :thumb:

*ClubmanCJ* - Thanks :thumb:Yes the headlight wipers still work, thanks to the good old WD40!

*cossiemen* - Thanks :thumb: I posted in the Wheel and Tyre section a month ago or so.


----------



## L555BAT (Apr 3, 2007)

That truly is a beautiful car. 
Nice work.
Roughly how much would it cost for a comparable quality car to that one? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

L555BAT said:


> That truly is a beautiful car.
> Nice work.
> Roughly how much would it cost for a comparable quality car to that one? If you don't mind me asking.


Thanks for your kind comment.

Comparable BMW? Like For Like well it's difficult to say. Quite a few of these £££££


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

Like it a lot. One of my favorite colors...I mean _colours_.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

karburn said:


> Like it a lot. One of my favorite colors...I mean _colours_.


Thanks Karburn :thumb: Lachs Silver


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Here are a some more photos. Some take last year, some 3-5 years


----------



## L555BAT (Apr 3, 2007)

Oi, stop posting these pics. Your making me jealous. 
Stunning.:thumb:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

L555BAT said:


> Oi, stop posting these pics. Your making me jealous.
> Stunning.:thumb:


Sorry....


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

All it needs now is a 60mm drop all round, Some RH Toplines, Lexus rear lights and an M3 badge...... Innit!

Are you joining us at Ace café tomorrow Gino?


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

d6dph said:


> All it needs now is a 60mm drop all round, Some RH Toplines, Lexus rear lights and an M3 badge...... Innit!
> 
> Are you joining us at Ace café tomorrow Gino?


Dave please, I nearly wet my self mate :lol:
60mm drop...:lol:

I'd love to come down, but it's a bit far me 
I've heard ACE is the place to be, I'd love to visit there one day though.

I'm over at Harewood Concours in July though, maybe that's a bit too far for you?


----------



## cossiemen (Mar 6, 2006)

stargazer said:


> Here are a few more of the Interior.


Wanted to sent pm but this function is disabled for users with -10 posts. 

anyway, can you perhaps tell me which steering wheel this is?
From which model?

Thx in advance,
Kurt aka cossiemen


----------



## Fuddle (May 4, 2008)

absolutely stunning


----------



## aceraf (Apr 11, 2008)

cossiemen said:


> Wanted to sent pm but this function is disabled for users with -10 posts.
> 
> anyway, can you perhaps tell me which steering wheel this is?
> From which model?
> ...


Its a Tech 2 wheel.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Fuddle said:


> absolutely stunning


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

aceraf said:


> Its a Tech 2 wheel.


Thanks Ace. Bet me to it :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

lovely car and condition :thumb:

such a joy to see one that isnt sitting on the floor with stupid lowering kits and still with original wheels etc ...and you decided against purple neon????


----------



## JCG (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice, very nice! :thumb:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> lovely car and condition :thumb:
> 
> such a joy to see one that isnt sitting on the floor with stupid lowering kits and still with original wheels etc ...and you decided against purple neon????


no purple NEON! - :lol:
Thanks. I've spent a small fortune keeping it the way it is - Factory spec.

I've just spent the last few hours applying my new addition to the detailing collection. Zym0l Concours. So please keep an eye out either today or tomorrow for the pics.

I've been blow away by the results. :argie: The finish is way beyond my expectations.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

:argie::argie:

That is a simply cracking looking car, and a fine example of BMW at its best when it was not producing the "challenging styled" over electronically aided cars it produces today. I love the E30, and your's is a simply stunning looking example


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> :argie::argie:
> 
> That is a simply cracking looking car, and a fine example of BMW at its best when it was not producing the "challenging styled" over electronically aided cars it produces today. I love the E30, and your's is a simply stunning looking example


Many thanks for your kind comments Dave. Just taking the final photos now - Z Concours for me is a winner. Will be posting pics up soon with a detailed summary of prep too. :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Thats is a mint E30.

I keep looking at these, i'm seriously tempted with an old skool Beemer, E30's or E28's


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Dan Clark said:


> Thats is a mint E30.
> 
> I keep looking at these, i'm seriously tempted with an old skool Beemer, E30's or E28's


Thanks Dan :thumb: The E28's are also my Fav BMW

Today's photos can be also be found here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=842771#post842771


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Its a total credit it to you mate, seriously impressed with the pics! 

Right thats it....i'm off to raid my piggy bank and pleed with the missus' to let me have one! lol


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Dan Clark said:


> Its a total credit it to you mate, seriously impressed with the pics!
> 
> Right thats it....i'm off to raid my piggy bank and pleed with the missus' to let me have one! lol


Stand your ground Dan and don't let her win :lol:
Any other info you need on the E30's drop me a PM will post some useful links for you


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

Glad to see your E30 is still looking as fab as ever!!:thumb:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

vpricey said:


> Glad to see your E30 is still looking as fab as ever!!:thumb:


Many thanks vpricey :thumb:


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Gino, You would have cried if you come to Ace. The amount of council tat was rather high, even made mine look like a good one!

I'll post a few of the pics on here in a little while.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

d6dph said:


> Gino, You would have cried if you come to Ace. The amount of council tat was rather high, even made mine look like a good one!
> 
> I'll post a few of the pics on here in a little while.


Hi Dave. I was wondering how you got on. So lots of tat hey? :lol:
I wonder what reaction I would have received if I would have turned up in mine. "Get those wheels changed" "Drop it" .....and the rest. You made me laugh with your other comment too.

How many cars turned up ??

Will keep an eye out for the photos on the zone tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

I know I have a go at some of the zone members for having modified their cars, and I sometimes have to think about what I say. I mean even I had a big-bore exhaust on my Uno Turbo at one point :lol: (Many years ago) 

I'm like a vintage bottle of wine now, An old fart who drives his car slower than his dad. :lol:


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

We need guys like you who will keep nice examples about, Too many people are ripping them to bits and modifying them (myself included) which is all well and good now, but in ten years time cars like yours will be a really impressive sight.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

d6dph said:


> We need guys like you who will keep nice examples about, Too many people are ripping them to bits and modifying them (myself included) which is all well and good now, but in ten years time cars like yours will be a really impressive sight.


The way I look at at it Dave is if people want to modify, then fine, Yes it upsets me to see nice looking E30's being modified, but then again it just keeps pushing my car up in value even more because of it's originality


----------



## cossiemen (Mar 6, 2006)

stargazer said:


> Thanks Ace. Bet me to it :thumb:


cheers guys! realy appreciated :thumb:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

cossiemen said:


> cheers guys! realy appreciated :thumb:


No probs


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

that is certainly the best one, i have ever seen,flawless, what mileage is it on ? might just drop by at harewood in july,for a closer look,respect to you for using it daily,i would have to garage it and run around in an old smoker to keep it in that condition :thumb::thumb:s


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> that is certainly the best one, i have ever seen,flawless, what mileage is it on ? might just drop by at harewood in july,for a closer look,respect to you for using it daily,i would have to garage it and run around in an old smoker to keep it in that condition :thumb::thumb:s


Pop by in July for a visit. It's a great event. Yes my daily commute :car:
You have a PM


----------



## davidrogers190 (Dec 17, 2007)

my friend has just bought a 1 owner 100k miles 325i convertible with full bmwsh from the same dealer where purchased. he paid 500 pound, it needs a fair bit of bodywork done but he is keeping it 100% original, I will post pics up of before and after as its going in 2mo for the work to start.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

davidrogers190 said:


> my friend has just bought a 1 owner 100k miles 325i convertible with full bmwsh from the same dealer where purchased. he paid 500 pound, it needs a fair bit of bodywork done but he is keeping it 100% original, I will post pics up of before and after as its going in 2mo for the work to start.


Hi David Great:thumb: Look forward in seeing the pics. 100k just hardly run in. With lots of TLC & patience, these are a great car to own.


----------



## davidrogers190 (Dec 17, 2007)

I had a 320i in calypso red with 130k on it and it drove amazing the 320i and 325i sound amazing and your one I must say is truly stunning, this is my friends 4th e30 but 1st carbro and was pure luck that he got it, I am very much into bmws and wish I could afford to have a mint e30 parked in my garage for onece a month use but ill have to wait and see


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

davidrogers190 said:


> I had a 320i in calypso red with 130k on it and it drove amazing the 320i and 325i sound amazing and your one I must say is truly stunning, this is my friends 4th e30 but 1st carbro and was pure luck that he got it, I am very much into bmws and wish I could afford to have a mint e30 parked in my garage for onece a month use but ill have to wait and see


Thanks David :thumb:
There's just something about the shape of the E30 which sets it apart from other cars. And the engines are just sweet. You can't beat the sound of that straight six :argie: apart of course from a V8


----------



## davidrogers190 (Dec 17, 2007)

stargazer said:


> Thanks David :thumb:
> There's just something about the shape of the E30 which sets it apart from other cars. And the engines are just sweet. You can't beat the sound of that straight six :argie: apart of course from a V8


I know what you mean but v8s do pretty much all sound the same you cant beat the raw sound of a straight 6 e30


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Apr 11, 2006)

Beautiful car!!!!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

SpaceMonkey said:


> Beautiful car!!!!


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

:thumb: nice car fella & good work there too. i have a wee thing for them old 325i E30's but can never find a good one for sale.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

robertt said:


> :thumb: nice car fella & good work there too. i have a wee thing for them old 325i E30's but can never find a good one for sale.


Thanks Rob. :thumb:
Yes good ones are few and far between now


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Looks like it has just come out of the factory, if not better! lol.

Awesome work bud, would love to own that.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Stargazer, thats a beaut, I had one in lachs in 1990 but i dont think mine ever got that kind of shine, the interior is a credit to you with little or no wear on the side bolster,s uperb mate and never sell her, nothing these days has got the build quality of an E30 or E34 specially if you have kept her well, enjoy....

Who did your paint and where are they as it looks a superb finish, I know you have probably worked on the finish perfecting it to this level but if they did a good job I would like to know?

Cheers


----------



## royal (Mar 10, 2008)

Stunning example you have there.Had one just like yours (but not half as good)in lach silver as well last year but regretably sold it.
Still havent come across one forsale as good.


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

MatrixGuy said:


> Looks like it has just come out of the factory, if not better! lol.
> 
> Awesome work bud, would love to own that.


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

v6gsial said:


> Stargazer, thats a beaut, I had one in lachs in 1990 but i dont think mine ever got that kind of shine, the interior is a credit to you with little or no wear on the side bolster,s uperb mate and never sell her, nothing these days has got the build quality of an E30 or E34 specially if you have kept her well, enjoy....
> 
> Who did your paint and where are they as it looks a superb finish, I know you have probably worked on the finish perfecting it to this level but if they did a good job I would like to know?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks v6gsial. :thumb:

Thankfully whoever had the car before me certainly took care of it. I've enjoyed spending time trying different products on it and my best three products to date are clay bar, Megs g220 and My new wax. Oh I better not forget Zaino Z8 too . Seriously though the G220 just took the flake a stage further.









As for the Interior, both drivers and passenger seat have been fully re-upholstered with new factory cloth from BMW.

The paint work was firstly done by BMW, and recently my local newly found body-shop. Will PM you some details

Thanks again


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

e30nut said:


> Stunning example you have there.Had one just like yours (but not half as good)in lach silver as well last year but regretably sold it.
> Still havent come across one forsale as good.


Thanks :thumb:

They are quite hard to find now, especially decent ones. Keep looking I went up and down the UK looking for mine, then found this one twenty miles from where I live!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

geert dr said:


> :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


Why thank you kind sir! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great pics and what a car ! Now that's what i call a classic !:car:

Keep up the good work ! Regards Mario :thumb:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Eurogloss said:


> Great pics and what a car ! Now that's what i call a classic !:car:
> 
> Keep up the good work ! Regards Mario :thumb:


Thanks Mario - :thumb: will do.

Say hello to sunny Melbourne for me too!


----------

